# ibook g4+écran figé



## cecilon (26 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Nouvelle journée, nouveau problème...
Je suis sur ibook g4, 12", os x.3.9 et depuis quelques jours mon ibook se fige.
Tout a commencé il y a quelques jours alors que je travaillais sur works (dans mon lit). L'ordinateur s'est figé et j'ai été obligé d'éteindre l'ordinateur via le bouton de démarrage. Panique par rapport à mes documents mais finalement rien de perdu. J'ai pensé qu'il y avait peut être un mauvais contact et qu'il fallait que je me mette sur un élément plus stable, une table par exemple. Mais non ça a recommencé sur works puis sur safari.
D'après certain ça vient peut être de ma carte airport, mais j'ai des doutes. J'ai vérifié toutes mes autorisations disque et tout est ok.
Je ne sais plus trop quoi faire.
Des idées qui m'éviteraient de passer par la case SAV, je ne suis biensûre plus sous garantie...
Merci d'avance,
:rose:


----------



## pacis (26 Mars 2007)

carte airport effectivement ou carte m&#232;re ( li&#233; &#224; la m&#233;moire vid&#233;o ). Cherche freeze .......
=> http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=204628


----------



## Picouto (26 Mars 2007)

As tu tenté un AppleHardwareTest ?


----------



## Charly777 (26 Mars 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> As tu tenté un AppleHardwareTest ?



Un disque dur peut être ? enfin autant de solutions pour un seul problème. Fais un test comme le souligne Picouto et en plus de réparer les autorisation tente de réparer le disque pour voir ce que ça donne.

Surtout, fais vite une sauvegarde de toutes tes données urgentes.


----------



## apenspel (28 Mars 2007)

Sinon, &#231;a : http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK


----------



## cecilon (29 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,
Merci pour vos réponses. J'ai tout essayé mais rien ne semble marcher.
J'ai utiliser le commande fsck -y, mais rien. Et quand j'ai voulu vérifier/réparer mon disque avec le disque d'installation, vers la moitié de la vérification j'ai eu un message d'erreur:
"Utilitaire de disque erreur interne
Utilitaire de disque a perdu sa connexion avec outil de gestion de disque et ne peut pas continuer. Veuillez quitter puis relancer Utilitaire de disque"
En bref ça ne sent pas bon puisque je viens juste de réussir à rallumer complétement mon ibook. (je vous passe les écrans noirs, bruits de soufflerie, pomme fixée pendant le lancement)
Je ne sais pas combien de temps je vais encore tenir avec tout se rebloque mais là j'avoue que c'est la panique je ne sais plus quoi faire 
D'autres idées à part casser à nouveau ma tirelire, en ésperant que le même problème n'arrive pas dans deux ans et huit mois (âge de mon adorable portable)...


----------



## Charly777 (29 Mars 2007)

cecilon a dit:


> D'autres idées à part casser à nouveau ma tirelire, en ésperant que le même problème n'arrive pas dans deux ans et huit mois (âge de mon adorable portable)...


 
Et bien vraissemblablement changer ton disque dur... 
D'où l'interêt d'avoir un apple care (quoique pour un simple DD :mouais: )

Mais je ne détiens pas la vérité vrai...


----------



## cecilon (29 Mars 2007)

Ok, avec un peu de patience mon cher ibook c'est rallumé. Ce qui m'a permis de vite aller sur le forum macbidouille que je n'avais pas encore vue. Donc, j'imprime le tout et j'étudie tout ça pour vous tenir au courant.
Je croise les doigts.


----------



## cecilon (17 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,   
Comme promis je voulais vous tenir au courant.
J'ai finalement fait changer le disque dur, augmentant ma capacité d'autant  
Depuis ce changement le 2 avril tout à l'air de refonctionner correctement.
Encore merci pour votre aide.


----------

